# What's worse than a cat crapping on your bed?..



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

.. your dog eating cat crap and then puking it up on your bed and arm while cuddling. :yuck:

Seriously. Why did I get dogs again?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Because cats won't take the blame for anything. :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gah!!! that's so gross.....I'm kinda glad we don't have cats anymore!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Nasty :lol:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Cat puke, hairballs and dogs thinking that the litter box is a snack bar are all part of the joy of pet ownership. Sure, sometimes it's gross but I wouldn't trade having cats and dogs for anything. Heck, babies make bigger messes and people keep having them! :tongue:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> .. your dog eating cat crap and then puking it up on your bed and arm while cuddling. :yuck:
> 
> Seriously. Why did I get dogs again?


ur sick dog vomiting on the carpet a few times per day. it is not bad, because we wanted a clean carpet, but bad because it would remind us that he was dying.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> Heck, babies make bigger messes and people keep having them! :tongue:


True......but at least babies grow out of it!!!


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Yay Gods and little fishes, I sooooooooooo didn't want to read this thread! Now that I have, I wish I hadn't, I've got all sorts of pictures of vomit in my mind now! Thanks for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Definitely the number one grossest thing on my list now. Not as gross, but horrible all the same, your sweet, adorable puppy going to lick a guest's face (they encouraged it) with poop breath. Don't think they'll encourge face licking anymore.


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

Oh, that is really bad!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't think of anything EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Caty M said:


> .. your dog eating cat crap and then puking it up on your bed and arm while cuddling. :yuck:
> 
> Seriously. Why did I get dogs again?


what's worse is me reading this and nodding my head.....and not gagging LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sozzle said:


> True......but at least babies grow out of it!!!


and then they become teenagers and it starts all over again.....i've watched my sister in law's kids go from vomiting and crapping to having rooms that look like a trainwreck...


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Oy... I guess I'm lucky that my cats keep their craps to the bathroom. Even if it is on the bath rug! I have a baby gate up so the canine poop connoisseurs won't get a taste.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Good idea in theory, baby gates, but my Italian greyhound can already jump the backyard fence, 4 feet, and she isn't even four months yet.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

You would never know from looking at them but italian greyhounds (might be sighthounds in general) have awesome springs for legs :0) and they are pretty good climbers too and they're made out of elastic cause, gah, they can stretch to reach things and, imo, ridiculously strong for their size (at least my 2 are). They are very difficult to keep things away from. lol


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Celt said:


> You would never know from looking at them but italian greyhounds (might be sighthounds in general) have awesome springs for legs :0) and they are pretty good climbers too and they're made out of elastic cause, gah, they can stretch to reach things


My greyhound had no idea how to jump but my daughter has taught him to jump 12inch hurdles and it took me 2 weeks to teach him to jump into the back of the car. I realise ex racers are not 'encouraged' to jump whilst on the track in case of injury but at 83lbs he's quite heavy to lift. He looks like a giraffe when he lays down or gets up, all legs and gangly.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey, that's just as bad as the 3lbs of fish annie spewed all over me and my bed last year!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We had cats when my kids were young but never again. I am not a huge fan anyway and marking, scratching, etc are just too much, I know it can be trained and managed but since they are not a passion for me or my kids it would be too much work. They are cute, funny and entertaining but so are my dogs.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I admit it, I was a cat hater, all my life, detested them. Until 14 months ago. Then for some reason I can not explain, I saw a cat at a local pet adoption, she looked at me and I looked at her and it was all over, I had to have her. 
I simply adore this kitten. Have not regretted a single second since having her. I can tell you that cats are more than worth the effort, I'll never be without one again. 

Now, the worst thing thats ever happened to me was my friends Boston Terrier when he puked out the window of my (old) car. The chunder went down the door innards. Oh God, I tell you, it stank just awful for months afterwards, especially when it started peculating in the FL heat. I still just about heave when I remember the smell.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> .. your dog eating cat crap and then puking it up on your bed and arm while cuddling. :yuck:
> 
> Seriously. Why did I get dogs again?


Getting home after our first trip to the beach with my first Rottie, Dakota (12 years ago). Little did I know he was gulping the salt water...an hour after we got home and rinsed off...I went to take my shower....when I got out of the bathroom...the stench...mess of brown spray all over the walls, floor, bed, dresser, dog, crate....one I will never forget. Talk about cannon butt...he looked so pathetic....and STINK. Took 4 hours to decontaminate everything....thankfully we had terrazzo floors.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I am a complete cat person. I grew up with them, not dogs, and my tabby cat Boo is my heart pet. I love dogs just as much as cats, but in a different way. It's hard to explain. I am not an overly patient person and sometimes I have to lock the dogs outside and have a glass of wine, but the cats never do that to me!


----------



## garry (Jul 22, 2011)

What is worse than a cat crapping on your bed is a cat eating all the sides of the pancakes that were leering out from a plate (they were on a plate covered with another plate). Grrr... I had to throw them away.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

My dog eating a long strip of bark... and then she tries to poop it out... and it gets stuck out her butt... and I have to pull it out. 

... gross.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

That's cause cats go and puke where you can't see them as it ruins their perfect image, they have to look almighty to the servant that feeds them ya know? Dogs on the other hand are all like "MOOOOMMMMM, I don't feel too well, helppp, may I lay next to you, pleeeaaaassse? *sad stare* ........pause....... *puuuuukkkkeeee* " and then they feel all guilty about it.


----------

